# Smelly Water



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have had my one inch p's in this tank for four days. I noticed last night that the water smells a little like fish. I was wondering if I could just do two gallon water change every day. Also, what about the temp of the new water I will be putting into the tank. I also am going to vacuum the gravel, as I suspect there are some old worms lying around which would cause the % fish" smell. What I am concerned most with is the temp of the new water. I have three p's in there and two rosies with almost no tails.







Thank you much for the input. This site is great!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi. Uneaten food can cause that fishey smell.You should net out uneaten food after a hour or so.In regards to the 2 gallons per day water changes,what size is the tank? 2 gallons daily in a 10 would be too much(IMO) but in a 90 gal.,they won't even notice.
For water temp. when doing water changes,I always add water that's 1 degree warmer than the tank temp.Colder water will shock the fish,and they could die.
Carbon in the filter also helps to remove smells from the water.
hth
Eric


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

ooops! my tank is a 55g. I have carbon filter stuff, it may just be the bacteria on the bio wheel starting to grow (the smell), because on the other side of the tank, it smells fine. I just did a 20% water change, and when i vacumed the gravel, i found a whole bunch of old worms. So i vacumed them up, but when i turned of the filter to rinse off cartridges, all this crap fell off the strainer. I wonder if there is a way to prevent that from happening? Oh well, my tank is now MUCH cleaner than it was. The temp thing worked out fine. I added the conditioner to add fish slime and remove chlorine even though i have well water, added salt, and added bacteria starter (new tank). They should be good to go and I will do this every saturday. COOL!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Carbon needs to be replaced too. Carbon is like a sponge, its absorbs everything. But it can only absorb so much. So it should be replaced every month on Aqua Clears and every 2 wash outs on cartridges.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Uneaten food can cause that fishey smell" Fish have an oil and when it builds up by not doing regular water changes you get that fishy smell. Anything else like rotten eggs, etc., is uneaten food or ammonia build up.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

yea, I was going to say "ammonia build up".. good thing you have it set to a routine. I do my waterchanges every sunday..


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

yah my water bill shows it too


----------

